# Neuturing



## Digger8375 (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi, does any body have any idea of the cost of neutering a male puppy please?


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Just checked with my vet for you and her charges vary by age and weight. 

A male under 5 kgs would be €124 and from 5 to 10 kgs €127.50.

A female under 5 kgs is €157 and 5 to 10 kgs is €162.


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

I never neutered our dog in our life because he was our baby and we do not believed in neutered. The responsibility is ours to make sure it won't happened. He knows our 5 sign languages. Very smart. Unfortunately, he was not interested in female dogs because he was gay to our surprised, oh well. At least he was happy for who he was. He died at 14 years old. Good memorized of him. He is an American Toy Terrier. So cute.. we loved him dearly and he was with us every minutes and everywhere not like many people got the puppies/dogs for the wrong reason. Anyway.. Here that I found at google image. Not my picture.. (Hate that chain.. sighing.. anyway) just found at the google:


----------

